# Mountain biking in the Dolomites/Val Gardena area



## happytraveler (Aug 20, 2004)

Thank you for looking.

I will be traveling to Santa Cristina in early September and was wondering where to mountain bike and hike while I was in the area. I will have a car so I'm willing to travel.

Also, are there huts in the mountains to hike and stay overnight at in the area?

Thanks!


----------



## daveIT (Jan 6, 2004)

*Nice area...*

Excellent choice!

If you haven't checked it out already visit:
http://www.gardena.org
http://www.val-gardena.com/

Here are a few places I've stayed at when in S. Cristina

Baita Cuca Hütte - http://www.cuca.it (hut)
Baita Daniel Hütte - http://www.seceda.cc/ (hut)
Rifugio Col Raiser Hütte - http://www.colraiser.com/ (restaurant/refuge)

There are many more listed at the val-gardena site above. You can get good hiking/biking maps at the tourist information of tobacco shops. There are so many hiking and biking opportunities so the best thing to do is check out the sites above and see what you want. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## happytraveler (Aug 20, 2004)

*Sites*



daveIT said:


> Excellent choice!
> 
> If you haven't checked it out already visit:
> http://www.gardena.org
> ...


Dave,
Thanks very much for the info. I will look at the sites and will let you know the results. I will be leaving on the 29th.

Cheers,
John


----------

